# Transmission Problems



## Alvzl14 (Feb 9, 2017)

OK SO I JUST HAD A MOTOR SWAP IN MY 06 ALTIMA SER. WHEN I GOT THE CAR BACK THE CAR BACK AND I PUT THE CAR IN REVERSE AND IT WILL NOT ENGAGE SO I PUT THE CAR IN DRIVE AND SLOWLY ENGAGED AND MOVED FORWARD THEN I PUT IT IN REVERSE AND IT ENGAGED. NOW Y WHEN I GO FROM PARK TO REVERSE IT DOESNT ENGAGE BUT TO DRIVE TO REVERSE IT DOES. ALSO WHEN IM DRIVING THE TRANS SHIFTS QUICK FROM 1ST TO 2ND / 2ND TO 3RD IS FINE BUT 3RD SHIFTS SLIPS THEN GOES TO 4TH/ 4TH TO 5TH FINE AND SOMETIME IT WILL SHIFT FROM 5TH TO 2ND/3RD SLOWING DOWN EVEN IN SHIFT TRIPONTIC IT SHIFT BY ITSELF. WHILE I GOT A CODE FOR P0797 SOLENOID C STUCK OPEN SO I DRAIN AND REFILL MY TRANSMISSION AND THE CODE WENT AWAY.THE TRANMISSION STILL DOING THE SAME THING G ANYBODY ELSE HAD THESE ISSUE OR KNOW WHATS GOING ON IM THINKING VALVE BODY


----------

